# Piper on Dating



## Barnpreacher (Feb 15, 2008)

Should I date someone whose theology is different? :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 16, 2008)

Amen and amen on that one. I speak from experience. Though both my husband and I were on the same track spiritually when we got married. My husband got on the track long after I did, and we did not realize how much we differed on seemingly little, but very important things. Though we are pretty much on the same page now, it was tough when our children were very small, because we did not always agree on the "how to's" of their spiritual training. We have seen the negative results of that, especially on our oldest daughter who took the brunt of most of it when she was small.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 16, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Should I date someone whose theology is different? :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library



You should have a Biblical courtship with someone whose theology is similar (not necessarily identical).


----------



## Sonoftheday (Feb 16, 2008)

Whenever my daughter was born I would make jokes about meeting her first courter (or whatever you say) at the door with a gun. She's only 11 mo. old but I have already stopped that joke because I will be setting down with him and an open Bible. (the gun will be hanging on the wall behind me.)


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 16, 2008)

Any courters who failed should be left lying in the front yard for any further would-be courters to have to step over on the way to your front door. This should help weed out the riff-raff.
Then, once the guy's actually made it in the door, bring him in and let him sit alone for a while, looking up at what's hanging on the wall and listening to this song.


[video=youtube;jjO9kX4npVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjO9kX4npVY[/video]

Only a young man who is confident in the sovereignty of God will stick around. Then, if he's still around, it might be a good time to open that Bible.


----------

